# Smoked Muscles



## two much smoke (Sep 9, 2008)

Has anyone ever smoked muscles and if so how would you do it?


----------



## walking dude (Sep 9, 2008)

i haven't, but pretty sure oysters have been........should be the same???


----------



## cinnamonkc (Sep 9, 2008)

I've done crab, shrimp and lobster...sorry, no oysters or muscles


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 9, 2008)

I've eaten smoked mussels - really really good.
If it was me I'd smoke them on a fairly low heat for an hour or so and then prod them (lol)
The smoked mussels I've had come in oil in tins and are very soft. They make a great sandwich filling with a little mayo and practically break apart when you handle them. 

Now you've got me thinking - wonder if costco do bags of mussels - going on thursday, hmmm....


----------



## richtee (Sep 9, 2008)

Smoked ALOT of muscles. Now, you mean MUSSELS of course  ;{)


----------



## two much smoke (Sep 9, 2008)

Dang you are correct mussels. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






How did you do them?


----------



## walking dude (Sep 9, 2008)

try this link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=Mussels


----------

